# Where can I get styrofoam angels statues?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am looking for some angels to finish off some tombstones I am working on and I would like to put an angel on top of one. I have seen it done a lot, but I can find something that is made of styrofoam. I have some that are concrete but I don't want to put those on some 3/4" foam board.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I used one from a garden center that was plastic. Most of the yard stuff is on sale now anyway


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a styrofoam angel statue. Plastic, yes and some of the lighter resin ones. Like Steve said, check garden centers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I did a search yesterday on line, and the only styrofoam angels I found were those craft foam ones - not really what you would want to put on a tombstone.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Roxy Blue You gave me a wonderful idea on what to sculpt next Thanks


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have a BigLots store near you, they are having a sale on some large angels for about $7. If not, you can go to a craft store and they usually sell cone shaped styrofoam. Invert the cone and put a round styrofoam ball on top. There's your angel shape. You can make some wings and monstermud it, add papermache to roughly sculpt a face, or something along those lines and it might turn out better..and cheaper, than buying an angel.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Or.... hit the end of season garage sales. Used dolls can be posed as you wish and with some homemade wings and monster mud, bam!! you got yourself an angel.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you find some plastic angels at the garden stores you might consider using one as a mold for great stuff foam. This is done with plastic skulls also. Cutting them in half, rub vasiline in for a mold release agent and then tape back up with a hole in the bottom to add the foam. Fill about half way or more, tap it face side down to get the bubbles and let set.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yard sales usually have cheap plastic ones or plaster of paris ones that you can cut down orin half to make them lighter. You can also use that lightweight sculpting foam-clay (whose name escapes me right now) that is made by Crayola & is in the kid's craft aisle. It's very lightweight when dry.


----------

